# Wobbly Table



## olddadx2 (Nov 9, 2012)

we have a 2009 21rs and the dining table is super unstable. If you have a beverage on it and someone rests a arm the things tips like 4 inches and the beverage spills. The bases are tight at table and floor. the two posts are in as good they will get short of taking a 20# beater to them. I am thinking of attaching something to the wall or underside to keep the table stable. Has anyone done this fix? if so can you please help me.
Thank you


----------



## olddadx2 (Nov 9, 2012)

olddadx2 said:


> we have a 2009 21rs and the dining table is super unstable. If you have a beverage on it and someone rests a arm the things tips like 4 inches and the beverage spills. The bases are tight at table and floor. the two posts are in as good they will get short of taking a 20# beater to them. I am thinking of attaching something to the wall or underside to keep the table stable. Has anyone done this fix? if so can you please help me.
> Thank you


I see over 100 people have looked at this but apparently no one has a solution. I came up with one while waiting. I put some kickers under the table by the the wall with some cleats attached to underside of table. very non-invasive but helps. Pics to come.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

Is your table attached to the wall at all or totally free standing? We had the big u shaped dinette and had that problem, I'm checking with DH about how he fixed it. I will get back to you.


----------



## olddadx2 (Nov 9, 2012)

susan/vt said:


> Is your table attached to the wall at all or totally free standing? We had the big u shaped dinette and had that problem, I'm checking with DH about how he fixed it. I will get back to you.


No, it's not u shape. It is against a wall but free standing.


----------

